# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  -ka getsu

## laxxy

I wonder, what exactly is the character ヶ in expressions like 一ヶ月?  
Is it a kanji? Surely it's not katakana ケ. Is it only used here?

----------


## MOG

It’s the same as 箇. And it is said have changed its form from 个. It’s written, e.g. like 三箇月 or 三個月、参箇月、参個月. Here 参 is the old form of 三.
And it’s used not only as to counting months, there are some other cases you’ll see it, it’s just a unit.

----------


## laxxy

> It’s the same as 箇. And it is said have changed its form from 个. It’s written, e.g. like 三箇月 or 三個月、参箇月、参個月. Here 参 is the old form of 三.
> And it’s used not only as to counting months, there are some other cases you’ll see it, it’s just a unit.

 Thanks! 
Is 個 in 三個月 pronounced as か, too?

----------


## MOG

Yeah, but it's not a normal usage of the kanji.
And ヶ is pronounced こ when it's used for instance in りんご一ヶ

----------

